# 2006 foreman 500 what GR go with



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

hey guys I have a 2006 foreman 500 lifted bunch bolt ons. I want to run some 29.5 ol and be able to run them with no problem. what size GR would be perfect for them tires and my size bike??


----------

